# Bullying



## Caroline

My DH is going to see son headmistress as my little boy is being bullied at scholl. We think it is one boy who is the ring leader but encouraging other kids to do it. On Sat my lo said to his dad I'm not gay am I daddy (hes 5). My Dh said no why do you ask. He said 'cos so and so told everyone I was. He sometimes hits him but its also name calling. We've told him hot to play with him, but my DS now says if he ignores him/says he doesn't want to play he comes aftr him more. It seems to be happening every day. He says he tells a teacher but I think maybe they just think hes tellling tales. I mentioned that this boy was picking on my soon several weeks ago at parents evening and teachr said they were aware and keeping an eye on things and keeping him away from ds at playtime, but either they can't be bothered or didn't do anything in first place. DH is probably going to change apppt so I can go too. I don't want look like I'm making a fuss but am getting concerned. Recently noticed a bald patch on sons head. DH took him to GP who said it could be onset of alopecia (sp) and am now wondering if it could be due to stress. What does anyone think.? Sorry its such a long post but worried about ds. (Alos this kids dad is chairman of Governors)


----------



## Wobbles

"they were aware and keeping an eye on things"

They did a good job then? Your poor boy :( I know what I would do & thats exactly what my Auntie did when my cousin was being bullied but I don't think I will suggest it :oops: :lol: 

Seriously though what an awful thing to happen to your lo I'm not sure I would send my child to school but would either have a few harsh words with the head or this boys parents (ahem)!


----------



## Caroline

We are going to see the head together next monday as I tend to get a bit more "forceful" than Dh. Iwould write and complain to governors if it doesn't get sorted but this kids dad is chairman of governors. Could write to educaton authority as last resort. Even considering sending him to another school but think why should my son be penalised, hes got quite a few friends which I don't want him to lose as we live in such a small village. This kids mum blames all his problems on his "allergies" if he eats dairy and E nos his behaviour is appaling but its no excuse his behaviour is pretty bad any way. I just hope we get it sorted, i don't need this stress now, and I'm worried that maybe my lo is getting stressed by it and is losing his hair as a result. 

Love to know what your sister did :D Possibly not option being 5 monts pg tho!


----------



## Wobbles

It was my Auntie although the kids were a little older I think 10/11 but after MANY visits back & forth to the school & no success my Aunt ragged the Mum from her house & asked her to sort her kid out sharpish :shock: The Mum knew about it though & neither the school or the Mum gave a hoot! Erm it stopped :rofl:


----------



## Minxy

I'm sorry I've no advice, just wanted to sympathise. Your story is heartbreaking, poor little fella. I'm so scared my little boy may be bullied. He's bound to be the biggest in his class like his soft daddy who was targetted for years. It's had a really big effect on him as an adult. I hope you get the situation resolved soon, it's just horrible, it really is :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

DH spoke to head today and she said she didn't realise it was going ](*,) She then said he needs to tell an adult, which he has been doing every day and they seem to do nothing. She said she will look into, but we can still both see her next week, which we will do and if nothing has been done about it I will go to the governors. DH was talking to DS today and he sais he'd been nasty to him again and when DH tried to get him to talk about it he was trying not to cry. I have a feeling this kids mom knows whats going on but like you said wobbles shes ignoring it.


----------



## Wobbles

Bless him, poor wee man :( I do hope it gets sorted soon!


----------



## Caroline

Thanks wobbles so do I. When DH told me today that little mite was close too tears I nearly cried too. I really hate it ,but I wil fight hard ito stop it.


----------



## Wobbles

Good luck x


----------



## ablaze

theres such a big thing anout bullying in schools, yet wen a child has teh courage to tell a teacher they seem to brush it off :evil: makes me so bloomin mad, i was bullied very badly at highschool(to the point where i got jumped and got my face slashed) and all that was done about it was a "talk" on bullying. 

dont lose heart!!keep going back and saying your not happy with the lack of progress, go to your local councillor(or mp) maybe? and say to them its a disgrace wot your son is being put through!!

i only can give you big :hugs: as i know how heartbreaking it is to see a child teh subject of bullying!


----------



## Caroline

Thank You Yvanne. Headteacher has had a "word" with the boy and his mum and it is now sorted. It was supposed to be sorted 6 months ago, but he started again. We are going to see the head on Monday together. I want a record kept by the school everytime it happens then eventually they will see what a problem this child is. I am now keeping a record of it all too. I want a copy of the schools bullying policy too. If it continues Iwill go to gvernors and LEA if neccessary. If the boy continues to bully him and get other kids to do it I will persist until this child gets excluded.


----------



## Wobbles

Good on you for standing up to it/for your child - Its outragous the way it was brushed off!!

Hope your lad has a better time in school now, it should be fun playing with other kids at his age!!


----------



## Caroline

Thats whats so annoying hes got lots of friends he plays with yet this one kid keeps coming up to him and picking on him. One of friends has ended up picking on him at playtime because this other kid instigates its.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a little shit that kid is of ur son he much be a spoilt brat and daddy is teh bees knees and dady on the goveners and he must be prefect the little shit need a lesson hope ur son is ok and they sort it out for u


----------



## ablaze

keep us updated babe!!! just reassure your son loads!!! dont let the bully get his self esteem down :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

Hes being nice to him for now. We'll wait and see how long it lasts. Still going to see head on Monday


----------



## LynnieH

I am a teacher and I just want to say that every report of bullying is taken very seriously in our school. keep pestering them and keep a record of all incidents. The school should have a bullying register, make sure they keep records as well. Tell your son to keep his teachre and another adult he trusts informed.

The excuse of food allegies is not acceptable and it is the schools's responsibility to keep your child safe and happy, don't take no for an answer. If the bullying continues insist that the bully is kept in at lunchtimes/breaktimes until he learns to back off, and if needs be go to the Local education Authority and the local paper.


----------



## Caroline

LynnieH said:

> I am a teacher and I just want to say that every report of bullying is taken very seriously in our school. keep pestering them and keep a record of all incidents. The school should have a bullying register, make sure they keep records as well. Tell your son to keep his teachre and another adult he trusts informed.
> 
> The excuse of food allegies is not acceptable and it is the schools's responsibility to keep your child safe and happy, don't take no for an answer. If the bullying continues insist that the bully is kept in at lunchtimes/breaktimes until he learns to back off, and if needs be go to the Local education Authority and the local paper.

Thank You, I wil make sure they have a register when I go on Monday


----------



## KX

I hate bullies, I was bullied for years at school and its a terrible thing to happen to a child/teenager or anyone for that matter. :cry:


----------

